# do I have Hyper or Hypo



## janetrican (Sep 18, 2014)

My lab results are as follows:

TSH .35-4 mine is <0.01 (lower than normal)

FreeT4 0.8-1.5 mine is 1.9 (higher than what should be my normal)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hyper!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, definitely hyperthyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

High RBC, hyper
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)91920-6/abstract
(Copy and paste into your browser)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Looks hyper but the FREE T3 should be done as well. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites so it is imperative to have a FREE T3 test.

How do you feel? Would you care to list your clinical symptoms so we could have a look see?

There are tests that would prove or disprove hyper.

I will list them above!

Welcome to the Board!


----------



## janetrican (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the feedback. I am 39 and lately have been feeling out of sorts with the following symptoms:

- Sweating and really hot all the time, unusual for me (in fact I asked my mom if there was a possiblity i could be starting menopause)

- Can't lose weight to save my life lately, and feel like my legs are weak, doing lunges this morning I did 10 and had to stop normally i can do 40-50 and additional squats

- Missed my period and all pregnancy test including blood came back negative

- Always hungry in the last couple of weeks

- Off balance not really dizzy just off

- My calves feel funny when touching the skin I can feel the touch but almost feels a little numb

- I do feel like my heart beats faster at times but I thought it was becuase I was getting so hot and a little agitated at it

- And I am always out of breath which is also aggitating as I have to talk all the time for work


----------

